# Capri Ghia



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I took the Capri out yesterday as its been such a mild week weather wise - mid teens here  so no salt on the roads.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I'm looking for bumper overriders for this if anyone knows of any ?


----------

